#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the effective ways to do display advertising?

## Bhavya

We use display ads on social feeds and websites with the hopes that they will get the attention of users and we get leads through click-throughs. But is there any effective ways to do display ads? Can you guys tell me what are the effective ways to do display advertising?

----------

